
Trolls Leave Layer on Fake PDF of Macron's “Offshore Bank Account” [French Text] - dpflan
http://www.numerama.com/politique/254983-compte-offshore-demmanuel-macron-une-intox-venue-de-4chan.html
======
dpflan
This was posted on FB by Yann LeCun. The page needs to be translated.

Source:
[https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154409648797143](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154409648797143)

